# chocolate sable f1 puppy ?



## debb72 (Nov 3, 2013)

ive seen lots of photos of chocolate sable cockapoos but they look very different to this puppy they are more solid chocolate with lighter flecks in their coats. is this puppy still a chocolate sable ? any help would be great thanks xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That puppy looks gorgeous - yes please!!
But it is highly likely to change colour as it grows.
One of the great joys of having a poo puppy


----------



## debb72 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just cant imagine what she will look like grown up ive never seen a puppy her colour x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Donna may be along with her sable jake.
Breeders can charge a premium for sable puppies - but they will change soon after their first groom.
And as cockapoos don't shed hair - they need a lot of grooming,
I have a black poo - he's turning grey in the most wonderful way,
And a dark deep red one, she is now a delightful light apricot colour.
They change - apparently all down to the poodle gene fading colour,
You should not be paying a premium for colour.
All are gorgeous & all develop in their own beautiful unique way. 
That pup is beautiful!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The puppy looks like a chocolate phantom, not a sable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If the pup is sable is if you brush her fur the wrong way the chocolate colouring will only be on the tips of the hair, the root will be lighter. This puppy is totally gorgeous, she certainly has phantom markings - lighter nose, legs, chest, eyebrows, and she could be sable but v difficult to tell at this age from that photo.
I think


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know anything about phantom or sable cockapoos,but I know that puppy is super cute.


----------



## debb72 (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks for your help everyone xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm here!! I thought I was getting a black and white dog. Jake was mostly black when he was born. In the picture below he is the blacker one. It really is amazing how they change. The breeder had said he may turn more brown. Haha brown my bum


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> I'm here!! I thought I was getting a black and white dog. Jake was mostly black when he was born. In the picture below he is the blacker one. It really is amazing how they change. The breeder had said he may turn more brown. Haha brown my bum


Oh wow Donna what a change in colour. Every stage of him he's beautiful, but I can't get over the difference. This is interesting. Sid started off blonde but if I look down nearer his skin he's more apricot in places so I'm quiet looking forward to seeing how and if he changes much


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What colour are the parents ? I ' think' she's sable as there is more of a colour range. I'd expect a phantom to be solid chocolate with the cream points and no other variation to the coat where as sable has the cream points almost running under the chocolate and she appears to have lighter coloration showing on her neck .As the sable ages you'll see more of this colour and a choc sable will end up nearer to the cream colour , with maybe caramel hues, tips . A phantom will probably end up a darker dog with the cream markings where a Doberman would have markings , eyebrows, chest, feet, under tail but with the poodle fading gene the chocolate could also fade to a lighter brown / coffee colour with the points being cream. Either dog will be lovely and by the time it gets to that stage phantom or sable you won't care. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not phantom or sable but just showing how Fergus' chocolate in his coat has faded. I've seen chocolate phantoms end up with the same faded colouration but obviously in the phantom marking pattern as opposed to merle .


----------

